# Swift Kontiki 665P Tyres!!??



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi

I need to replace 2 front tyres on my 2007 Swift Kontiki 665P, 3.0l Fiat Ducato chassis!!

The original fit are Michelin X 225/75 R16 116 XC Camping.

I have tried to match, but can find no-one who supplies them, & it would appear that Michelin no longer make them. 

I would much appreciate any advice on replacements! I have thought about Continental Vanco, & Michelin Agilis camping, or even Toyo HO8???


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Michelin XC Camping were superseded by Michelin Agilis Camping. :wink: 
I don't know about size availability.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've Toyo H08s on my motorhome - 2003 version of yours. I replaced some ancient (original) Michelins earlier this year. I was looking for H09s - the winter tyre, but there weren't any available. Very happy with the H08s, smoother ride than the old ones, a little more roll on the bends, but I've increased pressures a little and that seems to have helped. No problem, off hard standing or on slopes, but I do try and avoid them whenever possible. Just under £400 for the four.

Winter tyres would be best if you have any plans going to Germany in the winter, but you would need to replace all the tyres.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

IanA said:


> Winter tyres would be best if you have any plans going to Germany in the winter, but you would need to replace all the tyres.


Winter tyres would be better even in this country if you intend to use the MH all year around, or use mainly CL's etc.

The Toyo HO9 Ian mentions is an excellent tyre, we have 2 on the front(and different brand winters on the rear)

Paul.


----------

